
Zoom admits user data ‘mistakenly’ routed through China - ceohockey60
https://www.ft.com/content/2fc518e0-26cd-4d5f-8419-fe71f5c55c98
======
thanksforfish
At some point when a company keeps saying oops you have to hold them
accountable. I support the idea that companies should seek to improve their
product incrementally, so it's ok to err. But they have to improve.

Customers are jumping ship:

[https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/05/zoom-new-york-city-
schools...](https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/05/zoom-new-york-city-schools/)

[https://www.fool.com/investing/2020/04/03/elon-musk-bans-
use...](https://www.fool.com/investing/2020/04/03/elon-musk-bans-use-of-zoom-
video-at-spacex.aspx)

My group banned zoom about a year back for poorly handling a security
vulnerability. I'm not surprised that there are continued security issues.

